# Vintage tools



## JimDawson (Oct 26, 2014)

As I browse through the Craigslist ads, I see a lot of tools described as ''vintage'', most of these are younger than I am.

That must make me a freaking ANTIQUE :lmao:


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 26, 2014)

I see stuff on Ebay described as "antique" that is younger than I am.  The tractors I use every day are "collectible".


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 26, 2014)

if the tool or machine is not computer controlled,maybe then it's considered vintage  .


----------



## Rick Leslie (Oct 26, 2014)

It seems "vintage", "rare" and "antique" are the latest buzz words in advertising. They seem to have replace the much overused "new and improved". Apparently everything in my shop is vintage, rare and antique.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 26, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> I see stuff on Ebay described as "antique" that is younger than I am.  The tractors I use every day are "collectible".



Yep, I hear ya. I have five field tractors, all old enough to vote. Two can collect social security and two more are old enough to run for president.

Karl


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 26, 2014)

Most of what I own is considered "vintage" or "antique". My youngest tractor is 60 years old(1954 Ford 860) the others two are older(52 Allis CA, 47 Case SC). My lathe is a 1946 South Bend.
Most of my precision tools were bought new before 1985.

I've had many younger relatives ask what I'm going to do with all this junk. Makes me worry that after I'm gone they'll just have somebody haul it all away.


----------



## Ianagos (Oct 31, 2014)

Just make sure you leave them my name ill haul it all away. For free even.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 1, 2014)

OldMachinist said:


> Most of what I own is considered "vintage" or "antique". My youngest tractor is 60 years old(1954 Ford 860) the others two are older(52 Allis CA, 47 Case SC). My lathe is a 1946 South Bend.
> Most of my precision tools were bought new before 1985.
> 
> I've had many younger relatives ask what I'm going to do with all this junk. Makes me worry that after I'm gone they'll just have somebody haul it all away.



I'm planning on taking mine with me.   I haven't figured out just how but that's still the plan.   :biggrin: (That is of course unless my son happens to take an interest in things...)

-Ron


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 1, 2014)

Luckily (I think) my sons and daughter are already fighting over who gets what. My wife tells me if I don't leave a will, she's coming with me to avoid WWIII. Even my son-in-law is getting in on the action.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 1, 2014)

Antique is anything over 25 years old. I don't know the age of vintage, I'm not old enough for that kind of info. :lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G"


----------

